# Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000



## hurby1980 (28. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin recht neu hier und wollte Euch mal über mein Problem mit der Shimano Vanquish 4000 berichten.
Stolz wie Oskar habe ich mir das gute Stück am 17.07.13
bei Askari in Lüdinghausen gekauft und war wirklich beeindruckt von dieser Rolle. Naja, als ich sie dann das vierte mal im Einsatz hatte, sind mir Geräusche aufgefallen. Also stellte ich das Angeln ein und ging nach Hause um diese Geräusche mal im stillen Kämmerlein zu identifizieren.
Gesagt getan: Es war ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch zu hören und jedes mal wenn der Spulenhub nach oben ging, war ein klicken zu hören. Hört sich an, als wenn der "Reiter" über die "Kreuzfuge" der Endlosschnecke am Wormshaft bzw. X-ship Getriebe hoppelt.
Ich habe die Rolle nun über Askari einschicken lassen und bin sehr Enttäuscht darüber, das eine Rolle von diesem Wert grade mal 4 Wochen bzw. 4 Angelsitzungen durchgehalten hat und sie mir nun voraussichtlich 6-8 Wochen nicht zur Verfügung stehen wird.:c
Ausgerechnet jetzt, wo langsam die heiße Phase beginnt...
Hat jemand von Euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Moin,

mit dieser Rolle nicht, aber habe mit noch wesentlich teureren Rollen schon Ärger gehabt. 

Einschicken und abwarten. Ist ärgerlich aber nützt ja nichts.

Es scheint mir so, das durch die Bank weg in den oberen Klassen von Daiwa (Morethan, Exist) und Shimano (Lesath, SW Stella) recht viele Produkte unterwegs sind, die nicht 100%ig sind.

Blamabel für den Hersteller und für die Kunden ärgerlich.


----------



## pike-81 (28. August 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab mir mal eine Calcutta bei Askari in HH gekauft.
Nach kurzer Zeit gab es Probleme mit der Kurbel.
Der Herr im Geschäft hat mir sofort eine neue Rolle gegeben, die bisher tadellos ihren Dienst verichtet.
Fand ich wirklich super!
Petri


----------



## Topic (28. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

also ich kenne diese rolle persönlich nicht selbst...nur ask*** kenn ich zugut....ich habe keine handfesten beweise dafür, nur habe ich schon von sehr vielen in meinen bekannten kreis sowie mitangler die ich im laufe getroffen habe gehört, dass aks*** b ware verkaufen soll....sehr viele haben festgestellt das rollen bzw ruten in anderen geschäften einfach anders waren.....das fing bei ruten an die besser verarbeitet waren...bzw bis zu rollen die einfach anders liefen.....

zur vanquish mal so ein kleiner trost....ich fische eine stella  4000sfe..und die hats wirklich nich einfach bei mir.....und die läuft bis jetz tadellos.....und der unterschied jedenfalls am preis gemessen is nun wirklich gering..

ich denke mir sobald die rolle vom service wieder da ist und dann hoffentlich 100%ig in ordnung ist wirst du sehr viel freude mit der rolle haben und das auch über einer sehr lange zeit


----------



## hurby1980 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Es ist wirklich ärgerlich, zumal ich gedacht habe....jetzt nimmst du mal Geld in die Hand und kaufst die etwas "Vernünftiges". Satz mit X!


----------



## hurby1980 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich glaube aber nicht, das Shimano es zulassen würde, das eine Rolle in dieser Preisklasse als B-Ware verkauft wird oder meinst du net?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Oder du hast ein Montagsmodell und sie ist öfters beim Service als bei dir. Wünsch ich dir aber nicht...trotzdem möglich.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich hatte ebenfalls ein leichtes "schleifen und klicken" bei beiden meiner Stellas. Immer dann wenn die Richtung der Spule von oben nach unten ging. Ich habe mir das damit erklärt, dass das Getriebe kurz "umsetzt". Allerdings war das Geräusch so gering das man es wirlich nur bei genauem hinhören bemerkte. 

Auch trat das Geräusch nur dann auf wenn ich die Rolle senkrecht hielt, Waagerecht also Rollenfuss nach oben hörte man nix. 

Nach ein Paar Mal angeln verschwand das Geräusch. Scheinbar hatte es sich alles "eingeschliffen" 

Laufen beide wie ein Butterfässchen!

Es liegt m.E. nach nunmal in der Natur der Dinge, dass wenn man soviel Geld hinlegt man berechtigter Weise Perfektion erwartet. Und so achtet man peinlichst genau auf das winzigste was sein könnte...und dann ist da auch was.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es liegt m.E. nach nunmal in der Natur der Dinge, dass wenn man soviel Geld hinlegt man berechtigter Weise Perfektion erwartet. Und so achtet man peinlichst genau auf das winzigste was sein könnte...und dann ist da auch was.



Stimmt, aber es gibt eben auch funktionierende Rollen ab 10-60 Euro. Wenn man nun sehr, sehr viel mehr ausgibt, dann muss das perfekt sein. Sonst kann ich auch 450 Euro sparen...

Das leichte klicken hab ich bei der Stella auch. Aber ich höre bei den Spinnrollen auch extremst hin.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Vielleicht muss die Vaquish sich auch erstmal eingrooven!

Klar will man Perfektion. Vielleicht ist es die erste teure Rolle und wie ich bereits geschrieben habe achtet man peinlichs genau auf alles. Und jedes kleine Schleifen wird erstmal als Katastrophe und Fehler aufgefasst. 

Hier handelt es sich - wenn auch um sehr hochwertige- aber nichts desto trotz um reine Mechanik....

Ich will nicht sagen, dass an der Rolle nix dran und diese völlig OK ist ohne sie selbst gesehen zu haben. Ich tippe aber mal auf eine -IST NICHT BÖSE GEMEINT- Fehlinterpretation auf Grund von fehlender Erfahrung.

Ging mir wie gesagt mitd er ersten Stella auch so!

Auf die Bewertungs der Highperformer des hauses Askari würde ich persönlich zumindest hier bei uns nix geben.


----------



## hurby1980 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@Jamdoumo 
Das klicken welches Du beschreibst ist ja auch normal aber wenn der Spulenhub bei mir nach oben geht, dann macht es klick, klick, klick,klick,klick, klick.....und das ist eben nicht normal und dafür möchte ich auch keine 400 € bezahlt haben. 
Und meine "fehlende" Erfahrung sind 25 Jahre angelsport...ein solches Geräusch ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. 

Gruß Torben


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Geht es so: Spule oben "klick". Spule runter. Spule hoch "klick" usw. ?


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Man liest ja auch viel über Probleme mit der Vanquish...

Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass alles OK ist mit deiner Rolle sondern habe nur getippt auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen bei mir selbst. 

#h


----------



## hurby1980 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@ Alrounder 
Nur wenn deie spule hoch geht kommt ein dauerhaftes klicken...geht sie runter ist es weg.  Ussat und shadland haben sich das auch schon angeschaut.  Und beide kommen auf einen nenner: NICHT NORMAL


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



hurby1980 schrieb:


> @ Alrounder
> Nur wenn deie spule hoch geht kommt ein dauerhaftes klicken...geht sie runter ist es weg.  Ussat und shadland haben sich das auch schon angeschaut.  Und beide kommen auf einen nenner: NICHT NORMAL



Ok, aber auch geil, bei Askari kaufen und dann zu Angel Ussat und einem anderen Shop?


----------



## wallerwoller (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

also ich fine es sehr logisch eine 2.meinung von einem autorisierten  shimano service center einzuholen, da bei askari  ja niemand wirklich  einen plan von den rollen hat.
ich fische eine stella 4000fe und wenn  die sowas hätte würde ich sie innerhalb der garantiezeit auch gaaaaanz  bestimmt einschicken. bin auch überzeugt das shimano das problem beheben  wird. ich fische seit langem shimano rollen (die mit wornshaft)...und  das ist bestimmt nicht normal....eingrooven...lol...
ich denke auch das er nicht den umschlag jeweils am anfang und ende des spulenhubes meint. 
beschriebene geräuschkolisse ist net normal ...ist bestimmt auch spürbar beim kurbeln!?
ein fall für den service (garantie!!!)


----------



## wallerwoller (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

son kleiner schönheitsfehler kommt in der besten familie mal vor...sollte zwar nicht aber kann halt mal...
das wird shimano auch nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und nachbessern.


----------



## hurby1980 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@Wallerwoller

Ja, ein leichtes vibrieren ist dann zu verspüren, besser gesagt man spürt jeden klick.
Und genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch nach Ussat gefahren, eben weil sie ein Shimano Service Center sind aber innerhalb der Garantizeit dürfen sie leider auch nichts machen.

Naja ich werde das ganze jetzt mal abwarten und schauen was passiert.
Ich werde natürlich berichten sobald ich etwas neues weiß aber wenn jemand von Euch auch Erfahrungen damit macht oder gemacht hat, dann lasst es mich wissen.

Gruß Torben


----------



## bobbykron (29. August 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ebenfalls ein leichtes "schleifen und klicken" bei beiden meiner Stellas. Immer dann wenn die Richtung der Spule von oben nach unten ging. Ich habe mir das damit erklärt, dass das Getriebe kurz "umsetzt". Allerdings war das Geräusch so gering das man es wirlich nur bei genauem hinhören bemerkte.
> 
> Auch trat das Geräusch nur dann auf wenn ich die Rolle senkrecht hielt, Waagerecht also Rollenfuss nach oben hörte man nix.



Dies beschreibt meine Erfahrungen mit meiner 3000er vanquish sehr genau. Jede Rolle hat ein Geräusch beim wechsel der hubrichtung. Aber bei der vanquish ist das Geräusch/Klicken sehr hell und ich empfand es als störend. Zudem war es bei crankbaits (Hauptaufgabe der Rolle) deutlich verstärkt. Sollte bei ner 300+ Rolle nicht sein m.M. #q


----------



## hurby1980 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Guten Abend,  gibt es noch Leute mit Erfahrungen?


----------



## Veit (3. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Schade, dass in dieser Preisklasse Montagsmodelle vorkommen - du hattest offenbar eins. Ist mir seinerzeit bei einer Stella FD leider auch passiert. 
Die Vanquish fische ich seit mehreren Monaten. Schwächen und Probleme: Null. Allerdings finde ich sie im Praxisgebrauch kaum besser als Sustain oder Biomaster aus dem gleichen Hause. Ob der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## hurby1980 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich hoffe einfach nur, das sie bald wieder kommt und ich dann lange Spaß damit haben werde.


----------



## SchleppLugi (6. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hallo Hurby.

Habe genau das selbe Problem mit meiner Vanquish 3000. Da ist immer dieser Klick und es mach einen Knax, zwar nur leicht aber es ist doch gut wahrnehmbar.

Kenne zum Glück einen Shimano Vertreter persönlich der nimmt sich die Rolle das nächste mal mit und sollte sie reparieren lassen.

mfg


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Gibts hier eigentlich Neuigkeiten?


----------



## hurby1980 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hi,

leider nein. Die Rolle ist noch beim Service.
Sobald ich etwas neues erfahre oder die Rolle wieder da ist,
werde ich berichten.

Torben


----------



## hurby1980 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute bei Askari. Leider gibt es noch nichts neues.
Die Aussage des Verkäufers war: "Shimano braucht mom bis zu 8 Wochen!" #q

SERVICE!!!

Torben


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Das ist übel!

In diesem Preissegment sollte die Rolle eigentlich (nach Begutachtung und einschätzung des Händlers) von Shimano getauscht werden. 

Schliesslich kauft man sich den Kran um damit zu angeln und nicht um 2 Monate drauf zu warten!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

...meine Vanquish ist gerade zum zweiten Mal eingeschickt worden,beim einholen kommen Schleifgeräusche aud dem Bereich des Rotors,beim ersten Mal wurde ein Lager getauscht....kurze Zeit später tauchte dieses Geräusch schon wieder auf...ab zu Shimano.Mit Shimano bin ich allmählich durch,da meine Stella FE nach zwei Jahren auch zickig ist....ich werde wohl mal ne Daiwa testen....


----------



## Meerforelle123 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ich werde wohl mal ne Daiwa testen....


 
Habe selbst seit einem Jahr eine Vanquish 4000 (an einer Sportex Tiboron TB 2753), ohne Probleme.
Wenn eine Daiwa, kann ich Dir die Infinity Q Zaion 3000 (leichtgewicht) oder ganz besonders die Certate empfehlen. Haben das Mag Seal System drin uns sind beide technisch identisch. Wenn Du die mal gedreht hast, willst Du nichts anderes mehr... Zum Twitchen auf Barsch habe ich eine Certate 2000, dann die etwas größere Rolle die Certate 2506 und zum Gumifieren auf Zander & Dorsch nehme ich die Infinity Q 3000 Zaion oder die Vanquish.

Die Daiwa-Rollen laufen einen Tick schwerer an hat aber mit der Fertigungstolleranz zu tun. Geh mal die Daiwa's probekurbeln.


----------



## Meerforelle123 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



Topic schrieb:


> also ich kenne diese rolle persönlich nicht selbst...nur ask*** kenn ich zugut....ich habe keine handfesten beweise dafür, nur habe ich schon von sehr vielen in meinen bekannten kreis sowie mitangler die ich im laufe getroffen habe gehört, dass aks*** b ware verkaufen soll....sehr viele haben festgestellt das rollen bzw ruten in anderen geschäften einfach anders waren.....das fing bei ruten an die besser verarbeitet waren...bzw bis zu rollen die einfach anders liefen.....
> 
> zur vanquish mal so ein kleiner trost....ich fische eine stella 4000sfe..und die hats wirklich nich einfach bei mir.....und die läuft bis jetz tadellos.....und der unterschied jedenfalls am preis gemessen is nun wirklich gering..
> 
> ich denke mir sobald die rolle vom service wieder da ist und dann hoffentlich 100%ig in ordnung ist wirst du sehr viel freude mit der rolle haben und das auch über einer sehr lange zeit


 
Mein Bruder hat mal bei Moritz-Nord in Kaltenkirchen gearbeitet!!! Es gibt auch bei Shimano mehrere Qualitäten. Geräde ANgelhändler welche große Stückzahlen abnehmen, können auch die Qualität (und damit den Preis) bestimmen.

Ich persönlich kaufe weder dort wo es am billigsten oder auch am teuersten ist. Ich nehme immer die goldene Mitte - bin damit immer gut gefahren.#6

Christian


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Das ist wohl als Schwachsinn abzutun. Der Händler um die Ecke, welcher Kunde bei Shimano ist, bekommt also aus dem JP Werken ein Modell, welches schlechter ist?

Wie stellen die das denn fest? Gibts z.B. die Vanquisch noch mit dem Zusatz 1-6, wobei dann die 1 ein gutes Modell ist und ein 6er schlecht?

Und was passiert bei Shimano, wenn ein guter Händler eine Vanquisch haben will, die aber nurnoch 4-6er Modell haben? Sagen die dann dem Händler, das er zwar A Klasse bekommen sollte, aber die nurnoch B-C Klasse auf Lager haben?

Und bauen die in die 5-6er Klassen dann z.B. Aernos Getriebe ein?

Unglaublich deine Aussage. In dem Kontext mit dem genannten Laden kann ich mir aber schon sehr, sehr gut vorstellen, wie das gemeint ist. Allerdings darf sowas wieder nicht öffentlich genannt werden...

Zusammenfassung: Kauft eure Shimano Sachen weiterhin da, wo ihr euch wohlfühlt. Hier braucht sich keiner irgendwelche Jahresumsatzzahlen der Händler zeigen lassen, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen. #q


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Also bei einer Rolle für den Preis würde ich darauf bestehen, dass die getauscht und nicht repariert wird wenn die nach so kurzer Zeit schon im Arsch ist. Man lies wirklich ne Menge schlechtes über die Vanquish. Schade!


----------



## hurby1980 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@Jamdoumo

kannst Du mir mal Links schicken, wo Du schlechtes über Vanquish gelesen hast? Ich persönlich habe nämlich nicht viel darüber finden können und deswegen auch gekauft.

Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Müsste meine leider auch nach 6 Wochen einschicken lassen ;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich habe auch das schleifen und schicke die in der Schonzeit ein. 
Mich nervt es schon was, wird aber besser wenn ich Sie öle.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



hurby1980 schrieb:


> @Jamdoumo
> 
> kannst Du mir mal Links schicken, wo Du schlechtes über Vanquish gelesen hast? Ich persönlich habe nämlich nicht viel darüber finden können und deswegen auch gekauft.
> 
> Torben


 
In jedem Thread über diese Rolle sind diese Probleme aufgeführt. Ich wollte mir die Rolle zu anfang auch holen...selbst da wurde die Stimmen schon laut, dass die Vanquish wohl nicht so klasse ist. 

Das Ding ist ja, das im Internet immer oder besser gesagt überwiegend die Leute schreiben die ein Problem mit etwas oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 

Google einfach mal! einfach die Threads mal komplett lesen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Heftig, die Vanquisch kannst nicht kaufen, die neue SW Stella auch nicht. Nicht schlecht von Shimano.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Mag sein, allerdings habe ich dasselbe mit einer 2500er und 3000er Certate (alte Serie, beides Japan-Importe) erlebt, anfangs top Laufverhalten, dann aber stark nachlassend.
Deswegen habe ich mir im Frühjahr die Stella FE 2500 geholt und bin bisher zufrieden.
Ist aber eine von Moritz, wahrscheinlich also nur Qualität 6.|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mag sein, allerdings habe ich dasselbe mit einer 2500er und 3000er Certate (alte Serie, beides Japan-Importe) erlebt, anfangs top Laufverhalten, dann aber stark nachlassend.


Das habe ich bei (fremden) Certate und Infinity dauernd erlebt, wenn man die mal probiert hat, selbst wenn gar nicht so viel gefischt gewesen. #t 
Das hat die an sich gut passenden besseren Hardbody Daiwa Rollen für mich als unbrauchbar abgestempelt.
Die extremen Preise im Vergleich zu Shimano tun ein übriges.


----------



## hurby1980 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Wirklich schade, das anscheinend wirklich viele ein Problem mit dieser Rolle haben. Aber wenn sie wieder zurück ist, dann hat sie auf jeden Fall noch ein Chance verdient. Bis Dato habe ich aber noch keinerlei Info erhalten...mal schauen wie lange das noch dauert.

Gruß Torben


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Dieses "klicken" und andere "Geräusche" (wenn man es denn überhaupt unter normalen Umständen wahr nimmt) haben viele Rollen von Shimano und Daiwa , das kommt wirklich vom Getriebe und ist kein Zeichen von schlechter Qualität - wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat, da arbeitet & bewegt etwas, ergo erzeugt es Geräusche, grade wenn da verschiedene Metalle aneinander reiben.
Klar sind die gefettet, aber das muß sich erstmal einarbeiten, dann legt sich das von alleine...

Und genau deswegen haben wir schon einige Rollen auf Kundenwunsch bei Shimano eingeschickt und die Antwort war immer eindeutig: Kein Mängel.
Das hat meine Stella, das hat meine Ballistic und dieses Geräusch hat so manche andere sog. "hochwertige" Rolle ist auch...
Dal liegt an der Bauweise des Getriebes für die zwei unterschiedlichen Spulenhubgeschwindigkeiten.

Und das die Händler je nach ihrer "Größe" unterschiedliche Qualitäten der georderten Ware zugeteilt bekommen... Ich hab schon viel Blödsinn gelesen & gehört, aber da wurde dir ein großer Bär aufgebunden. 
Da kann einer verdammt froh sein das diese Sätze keiner von der Rechtsabteilung von Shimano gelesen hat.


----------



## hurby1980 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@asphaltmonster

Dieses klicken, welches Du hier beschreibst ist ja auch normal und bekannt. Ist nicht meine erste Angelrolle! 
Wenn Du Dir den Thread mal richtig durchgelesen hättest, dann würdest Du feststellen, das ich mit der Rolle bei Ussat (Shimano Service-Center), Shadland und Askari (dort habe ich sie gekauft) war. 
Alle drei kamen zu einem Endschluss: DIE ROLLE IST DEFEKT

Die Geräuschkulisse, die von dieser Rolle ausgeht ist nicht normal und habe ich in 25 Jahren angeln noch nie gehört.
Ich habe zich Rollen mit gleichen Getriebe oder ähnlich gefischt aber glaube mir, wenn ich sie Dir in die Hand geben würde würdest Du auch auf den gleichen Nenner kommen.

Schönen Feiertag und Gruß Torben


----------



## hurby1980 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

So liebe Leute,

heute kann endlich der Anruf von Askari: "Ihre Rolle ist da!"

Als ich dann vor Ort war bekam ich eine Nagelneue Vanquish in die Hand gedrückt. Was jetzt allerdings mit der alten war, bzw. kaputt gegangen ist, konnte mir leider niemand sagen. 
Wäre ja mal interessant gewesen. 
Bin auf jeden Fall froh, das ich eine neue bekommen habe.
Ich denke das ich in dem neuen Gerät doch ein bisschen mehr vertrauen habe als in einer reparierten Rolle. 
Der Service hätte alles in allem vielleicht ein bisschen zügiger
sein können aber die Rolle ist jetzt endlich wieder da und 
Morgen kommt die erste Probe am Wasser.

Gruß Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Glückwunsch ;-) bin mal gespannt, ob ich auch eine neue bekomme ;-)


----------



## hurby1980 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen:m


----------



## Berliner123 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Thx... Kannst mal berichten ob die neue sich gut rollt nach den ersten Fischen xD


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ging doch flott


----------



## hurby1980 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Moinsen,

Testkurbeln am Wasser war SUPER:vik:

Die Rolle läuft einwandfrei und ich hoffe jetzt auch ein bisschen länger.  


Gruß Torben


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ich weiss echt nicht ob ich mir das Dingen kaufen soll...


----------



## hurby1980 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Also ich kann Dir sagen, das auch das zweite angeln super verlief. Die Rolle ist echt ne "wucht" wenn sie läuft.
Über die Ausdauer kann ich Dir jetzt natürlich noch keine Aussage machen aber über das Ermüdungsfreie fischen und die super Leichtläufigkeit schon. Meine Combo wiegt 385 gr. 
und das ist so geil damit am Wasser zu stehen und zu fischen.:vik:

Gruß Torben


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hatte letztens mal eine Vanquish vom Angelkollegen in der Hand und die hatte keine Geräusche gemacht. War erstaunt über den guten Lauf und die Leichtigkeit, dass ich mir gleich eine bestellt habe. Diese wird dann an die Aspius geschraubt und sofort getestet. Hoffe mal, dass ich ein gutes Modell erwische.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> War erstaunt über den guten Lauf und die Leichtigkeit



Ich wäre erstaunt (und zugleich auch extrem verärgert) wenn dies bei einer 400 Ocken Rolle *nicht* der Fall wäre.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



> Ich wäre erstaunt (und zugleich auch extrem verärgert) wenn dies bei einer 400 Ocken Rolle nicht der Fall wäre.



Ja,da hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Ich musste mich aber in letzter Zeit mit ner Stradic FD mit Doppelkurbel begnügen.
Die Vanquish dagegen ist ein Traum :k.
Hatte zwar einige negative Berichte über sie gelesen und wollte sie mir erst nicht zulegen. Allerdings konnte ich davon nichts merken als ich sie gestern in der Hand hielt.
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich an meiner Aspius macht.
Wenn was mit der Rolle sein sollte, melde ich mich hier im Thread. Eventuell hilft das noch nicht ganz entschlossenen Usern.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Also wenn ich bei ner so teuren Rolle schon hoffen muss "eine zu bekommen die in Ordnung ist" dann lasse ich definitiv die Finger davon.


----------



## hurby1980 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hallo zusammen.
Alle Sessions blieben bis jetzt ohne Zwischenfall.
Morgen aber kommt die erste richte "Probe"! Denn 
Morgen geht es zum Rhein und dann wird die Rolle ca 10std(effektiv wahrscheinlich weniger)
am Stück zum Einsatz kommen.
Mal schauen wie sie sich macht....

Gruß Torben


----------



## hurby1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hi,

da bin ich wieder und leider macht die Vanquish dieses Geräusch schon wieder. Ich bin ja eigentlich davon ausgegangen, das ich eine neue erhalten habe aber es scheint so, als wenn sie doch nur repariert (zumindest war das Zubehör neu) wurde. 
Naja das Geräusch ist wieder da und dieses mal habe ich es aufgenommen.
Habe es auch mal im High-End Thread gepackt um einfach 
mehr Resonanz zu erhalten.
Ich denke dieses Geräusch ist nicht normal...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcuWuhOK16A

Gruß Torben


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

********!  

Macht die das auch wenn du sie waagerecht hälst?


----------



## hurby1980 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Nein, am Anfang nicht. Am Anfang....
Also zumindest war es beim ersten mal so, das es nach einer weiteren "Sitzung" dann auch in der Waagerechten zu hören war. Das Röllecken ist schon verpackt und wartet auf die Abreise. 


Gruß Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hab meine auch wieder und heute gefischt und Geräusch auch wieder da.. Werde die Samstag Sitzung abwarten.. Finde dass sie bei mir nur die ganze Rolle durch gefettet haben  Lauf ist besser aber Geräusch wieder da...


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Auch das ist übel, das eine Rolle, welche die Nr. 2 nach dem Flaggschiff Stella ist, erst noch vernünftig gefettet werden muss...

Wünsch alles gute. Geht ja garnicht...


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Gibts was neues?


----------



## Berliner123 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Leider nicht... Hab es noch nicht geschafft zum Angelladen zu gehn ;-)


----------



## hurby1980 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hi,

habe Gestern eine neue Rolle bekommen. Diese wurde bei Askari 1:1 im Laden getauscht. Möchte mich hiermit auch mal bei Askari bedanken, denn das haben sie auf ihre "Kappe" genommen. Normalerweise hätte ich sie nochmal einschicken müssen aber der Filialleiter hat nicht lange gefackelt und mir eine neue bestellt. 
Jetzt sollte endlich Ruhe einkehren, falls nicht....melde ich mich wieder.

Torben


----------



## hurby1980 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Moin Berliner,

 gibt's was neues?
 Ich kann für meinen Teil noch nicht viel berichten, da im Moment nicht viel Zeit zum angeln bleibt.

 Gruß Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Bei mir gibst leider auch nicht viel war jetzt eine lange zeit im Krankenhaus und bin erst wieder  raus gekommen und denke mal gebe sie in der Schonzeit ab und dann können sie alles in Ruhe klären ;-)


----------



## hurby1980 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hey Berliner,

 gibt es was neues? Rolle schon eingeschickt?
 Meine läuft übrigens Super, bislang nichts negatives mehr!

 Gruß Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Nee noch nicht geschafft dieses Jahr zum Angelladen zu gehn... Hab sie jetzt paar mal durch gefischst aber hab immer noch die gleichen Probleme... Werd wie es aussieht nächste Woche hin.. Und hören was die sagen dazu..


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Danke für die Updates!


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*



hurby1980 schrieb:


> Habe es auch mal im High-End Thread gepackt um einfach mehr Resonanz zu erhalten.
> Ich denke dieses Geräusch ist nicht normal...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcuWuhOK16A
> ...



wieso ist das Video weg? Möchte auch mal gucken bzw. hören.


----------



## Berliner123 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Meine wird wieder zu Shimano geschickt und mal sehen was nun passiert ;-)


----------



## hurby1980 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

@Mozartkugel

 sorry habe es gelöscht....mal schauen ob ich es wieder einstellen kann, wenn ich es noch wieder finde, dann gibt es den neuen link dazu.

 Torben


----------



## Grundsucher (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hallo,

ich wollte mit euch mal meine Erfahrungen mit einer Sustain 4000 teilen, evtl. hilft es jemandem.

Meine Sustain hatte auch angefangen Geräusche zu machen, vorallem aber nachdem ich einen Tropfen Öl in die Wartungsöffnung gab. Nun habe ich die Rolle zwei Wochen und in dieser Zeit schon zehn Mal komplett zerlegt, auch das Gehäuse der Rücklaufsperre, entfettet und neu gefettet. Entweder kamen neue Geräusche dazu, und/oder sie lief schwergängig.

Nun, nach dem zehnten Mal, läuft sie perfekt. Des Rätsels Lösung waren die Schrauben des Gehäuses. Wenn die zu fest angezogen sind, schleift und klackert die Rolle. Löst man eine Schraube um 0,1mm, kann man schon eine Verbesserung fühlen. Man muss nun probieren welche Schrauben man etwas lösen muss.

Am besten löst man alle um 0,1-0,3mm und zieht die nach und nach fester, dazwischen immer mal kurbeln und lauschen.


Mfg


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Dann nimm doch ne passscheibe vom hauptantrieb weg, dann kannste festdrehen bis die Späne rausfallen und die Rolle läuft immer noch gut.


----------



## hurby1980 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Moin Berliner!

 Ist die Rolle wieder da?
 Meine läuft super! Hab nichts mehr zu meckern!:vik:

 Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Ja sie ist wieder zurück, aber hab sie noch nicht abgeholt xD


----------



## hurby1980 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Oje|bigeyes 

 Nix wie hin und Probekurbeln!|laola:


----------



## hurby1980 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Guten Morgen Berliner!

Was macht die Rolle?


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Alles wieder super... ;-)


----------



## hurby1980 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Na das ist doch super!
 Meine läuft auch noch sehr schön.
 Petri

 Torben


----------



## Berliner123 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hab mit meiner jetzt erst einmal gefischst... Also muss ich noch abwarten..


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Gibts hier was Neues?


----------



## matze111 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Hallo an alle Angelfreunde,
dies ist meine erste Produktbeschreibung in einem Forum. Aber sie liegt mir am Herzen. 
Seit 2 1/2 Jahren habe ich eine Shimano Vanquish 4000. Ich benutze sie nur zum Mefo angeln. 7-10-mal im Jahr. Hier wird sie sicherlich nicht geschont. Sollte aber Salzwassereinfluss und Wurfweiten am Limit abkönnen.
Nach einem Jahr traten die ersten hier beschriebenen Probleme auf. Ein leichtes Knacken das sich immer mehr verstärkte. Habe die Rolle dann auf Garantie eingeschickt. Siehe da die Rolle war wie neu. Leider ist dieses Knacken bei den Spulen hoch- und runter Bewegungen schnell wiederzurückgekommen. Sodass es jetzt nach 2 1/2 Jahren wieder richtig nervt. 
Vor einer Woche habe ich die Rolle über die Öffnung geölt. Leider keine Besserung.
Werde die Rolle wieder zu Shimano einschicken. Das nervt richtig weil die Rolle jetzt keine Garantie mehr besitzt.
Mein Kollege hat dieselbe Rolle zum Mefo fischen und sie läuft noch schlechter. Echt schrecklich.
Shimano will jetzt mit der Hagane Technologie mehr auf Langlebigkeit setzen. Habe mir die neue Shimano Twinpower 4000 HG geholt. Hoffe dass sie besser und länger hält. Bin dann auch bereit ein höheres Gewicht in Kauf zu nehmen.
Von mir gibt es keine Kaufempfehlung für die vanquish da sie den Langzeittest nicht bestanden hat...


----------



## matze111 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

[FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Leider traue ich mir nicht zu die Rolle auseinander zunehmen. Habe es mal bei einer billigen Rolle versucht und das ging ordentlich schief.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wie genau müsste man die Rolle öffnen und dann fetten. Wie fest zieht man die Schrauben an und welches Fett benutzt man?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Danke schon mal im Voraus[/FONT]


----------



## Wollebre (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

nach über zwei Jahre muss die Rolle nach deiner Zustandsbeschreibung komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet u. geölt werden!
 Bin ganz sicher das das Kugellager im Schnurlauf, die beiden auf u. unter Ritzel und die beiden auf der Zahnradachse hin sind. 

 Von deiner Twin Power wirst du auch nicht lange Freude haben wenn die nicht schnellstens für den Einsatz im Salzwasser aufgearbeitet wird. D.h. das Getriebe, alle Teile im Schnurlauf, unter Bügelarme und unter den Abdeckkappen am Rotor ordentlich mit einem guten Marinefett/Marineöl zu schmieren. Auch sollten die Bremsscheiben mit Cal`s Bremsenfett behandelt werden.
 Nur eine so wenigstens einmal jährlich behandelte Rolle wird einige Jahre klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten. Je nach Belastung vielleicht mal dieses und jenes Kugellager tauschen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das im Schnurlauf das Erste welches sich verabschiedet. Auf dem kleinen Lager ist bei Einkurbeln starke Belastung ausgesetzt. Desweiteren wird am Röllchen beim Einkurbeln Wasser abgestreift welches zwischen die Teile kommt und das Öl schnell auswäscht. Bei längerer Angelpause trocknet das Seewasser. Salzkristalle und mit dem Wasser aufgenommene Schwebstoffe trocknen und wirken wie Schmirgel. Darum den Teilen im Schnurlauf nach jedem Angeln besondere Wartung zukommen lassen. Besser als Öl ist ein weiches Fett was länger als Öl hält. Das Drehen des Röllchens wird dadurch nicht verhindert weil es nur unter Schnurspannung beim Einkurbeln dreht. 

 Darum nicht gleich auf den Hersteller schimpfen.... es gibt wider allen Werbeaussagen keine salzwasserfesten Angelrollen, egal ob 30 oder 1000€.... nur solche die mehr oder weniger aufwändigen Schutz bieten.

 Das größte Übel in jeder Rolle ist die galvanische Korrosion. Diese ergibt sich durch das Zusammenspiel der in jeder Rolle verbauten unterschiedlichen Metalle im Zusammenspiel mit Salzwasser oder sogar schon durch salzhaltige Luft. 

 Dieser Prozess kann nicht aufgehalten aber durch regelmäßiges sorgfältiges Behandeln mit einem guten Marinefett/-öl verzögert werden!

 Die meisten Schäden entstehen daher nicht beim Angeln, sondern in wochen- oder monatelanger Lagerzeit bis zum nächsten Angeltrip. Hier hat verbliebenes Salzwasser ausreichend Zeit Korrosionsschäden zu verursachen. Auch Rollen nie in den schönen Neoprenhüllen lagern (die sind nur zum Schutz beim Transport). IMMER offen lagern so das Restwasser möglichst verdunsten kann!!
 Am besten vor längerer Lagerzeit eine Komplettwartung vornehmen damit es zur neuen Saison keine böse Überraschung gibt. 

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## matze111 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Also ich muss schon sagen. vielen vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung. Somit habe ich mich entschieden die Rolle nicht zu verkaufen sondern sie professionell warten zu lassen. Klasse Jungs


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Das lohnt sich viel mehr, nicht nur dieses eher schwierige erste Mal (alles auseinander als nackige Teile), sondern immer wieder, meist dann sehr einfach.
Richtig eingelaufene Rollen sollen auch heute noch vorkommen, sofern man sie eben lang genug leben lässt.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Shimano Vanquish 4000*

Was Rollen im Salzwassereinsatz angeht - so habe ich ein mid-price DAM Modell im Mittelmeer dabei gehabt. Def. als nicht Salzwasserfest beschrieben. Zur schnellen Reinigung vor Ort habe ich die Kombo nach dem Einsatz mit Frischwasser angespühl und wie von Wolfang empfohlen schon trocknen lassen. Die Kugellagerpflege mit Öl und Schmierung mit Fett hab es zur Vorsorge daheim.


Bis auf ne Rarenium habe ich bisher alle Rollen so durchbekommen, dass Sie noch tadellos laufen. Vorallem die alten FA Modelle (Technium, Stradic usw. laufen wie am ersten Tage...)


----------

